# Autoquest 100 Any Good ??



## 90983 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Folks,
I amy have a chance to trade my home conversion Peugeot Boxer for an Autoquest 100. Does anyone out there own one. What are your views ?
It would just be my wife and I who would use it,
Regards,
Philip


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil,
I dont own one but the model you have mentioned has appeared in several guises (ie Suntor etc) over the years. The design is a tad dated but, its still in production, its a good entry level 4 berth van and always is received by the MH press well.
Hope this might be of assistance.
malc


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've got a dealer badged Autoquest 200 ( 2004 version). We are very pleased with it. Apart from a fresh water gauge that does not do any gradation between empty and full we have not found any other faults with it and it has had plenty of use in all weathers. We are pleased with the dealer who sold it to us ( West Country Motorhomes Swindon branch) too. It's economical on fuel, has plenty of space for two of us for a month or more and is easy to park and comfortable to drive. We have the rear seat version ( ie washroom and kitchen to the side).

Can't help with the 100 version I'm afraid but the marque has done us proud for a year.

G.


----------



## 90983 (May 1, 2005)

hI Folks,
your comments are encouraging. I may have a chance to buy next week. I suppose I am worried by the 'double' bed widths 3' 11" and 3' 10". Grand if you are in the early stages of a relationship , but after that maybe a tad too cosy. I notice on the explorer group website practically identical vans in the Compass range so I presume Elddis and Compass merged at some point,
Cheers,
Philip


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

That sound distinctly on the small side for a double bed ! I don't know what our overcab bed measures because we have removed all the bits and use it purely for storage but the bed at the back, when made up, measures 4ft 5 ins and is 7 ft long.- almost a full sized double in width and longer in length. We have a king sized bed at home and are not in the early stages of a relationship and we find it very comfortable even on the hottest nights !  

Are these the measurements for the 2 single seats, not made into a double by using the pullout struts and the seat backs ?

G


----------



## 90983 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,
i am going by the spec on the explorer group website which states
the width of the overcab is 3'11" and the made up double 3'10". if it comes to it we can always use them as two singles I suppose,
Cheers,
Philip
:idea:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You're right Philip ! It must be a misprint surely ? The overcab beds are the same size in both vehicules but there is this huge difference in doubles. You can't call something 3ft 10 inch wide a double bed really.

It gives ours as 4ft 8ins wide so I must have made a mistake measuring which explains why our sleeping mat is a bit narrow.


G


----------



## 89364 (May 21, 2005)

Hi Philip,
I have a Autoquest 100 (unbadged), Have had it for a year from new. You are right to question the bed size, when the slide out supports are fully extended it leaves you with about 3/4 inches gap between bed and bench seat.
Totally unaceptable for me (going to the loo in night). The overcab bed i found to be very claustrophobic, okay for the kids but not for adults. As for the M/H we have just returned from three weeks touring France in it and found it to be ideal. Bye the way to get over the bed problem we now sleep across the van, i bridged the gap between the bench seats and dinnette seats with slats, worked okay for us. John


----------

